# Dimmer, wie ist er aufgebaut und weshalb fliegt die Feinsich



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Vorab: 
Dimmer sind mit einer Feinsicherung geschützt, diese Feinsicherung 
darf nur gegen eine gleichwertige ausgewechselt werden, ansonsten kein Schutz.

*Die Sicherung ist geflogen !* 
Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Nullpunkts-Schalter nach einem Kurzschluß einer ionisierernden Glühlampe festgebacken ist. 

Da Triacs immer einen gewissen Leckstrom haben, ist im Dimmer zusätzlich ein Schalter, 
meist als Druckschalter oder als Drehfolgeschalter mit dem Poti eingebaut, 
der bei ausgeschaltetem Dimmer eine einwandfreie galvanische Trennung gewährleistet.
Eine ungewollte, extrem hohe Überlastung ergibt sich häufig beim Durchbrennen des Glühfadens einer Glühlampe. 
Beim Fadenbruch wird durch den auftretenden Abreiss-Funken das Füllgas der Lampe ionisiert, 
so daß ein Lichtbogen innerhalb der der Lampe entsteht, der praktisch einen Kurzschluß bildet. 
Je kleiner der Körper einer Glühlampe ist, des so größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 
daß das Gas Ionisiert oder andersrum, eine Kerzenlampe ist anfälliger dafür als eine "normale" Glühbirne.
Auffällig bei diesem Tot einer Glühlampe ist ein kurzes grelles Aufblitzen und ein hörbares "plink". 
Dieser Effekt tritt meistens beim Einschalten auf, daher war dein Schalter im Dimmer 
stark gefährdet und wahrscheinlich festgebrannt.
Wenn du Glück hast, hat die Sicherung früh genug angesprochen, 
denn sonst kann der Schalter festbacken und/oder der Triac sterben.
Ob sich ein Öffnen deines Dimmers lohnt, ist Ansichtssache, ein neuer ist schon günstig zu bekommen, 
deinen Wissensdurst wird es allemal stillen können.
Falls du reinschaust wirst du feststellen, daß ein Großteil des Innenlebens aus einer Spule besteht. 
Diese Spule dient fast auschließlich der Funkentstörung.

*Sinn der Sicherung:* 
Da Triacs - wie auch alle anderen Halbleiterbauelemente - einen nicht vernachlässigbaren 
Durchlasswiderstand ( Ri ) besitzen, erwärmen sie sich beim Stromdurchgang. 
(Kühlung durch festschrauben am Dimmerrahmen). 
Aufgrund der geringen Abmessung des Triacs ist die Wärmekapazität gering.
Das heißt, die Erwärmung erfolgt sehr rasch. 
Bei Überschreiten einer bestimmten Grenztemperatur  wird das Bauteil zerstört 
(bei Silizium-Halbleitern ca.180°C, bei Bauelementen in Plastikgehäusen meist 90..100°C.)
Die Halbleiter werden vom Hersteller so ausgewählt, daß diese Grenztemperatur 
bei für das Gerät zugelassenen Belastung nicht erreicht wird.
Bei Überlastung oder extrem hohe Umgebungstemperatur ist aber eine Zerstörung  durch Überhitzung nicht auszuschließen
Bei einer ionistierten Lampe ( Kurzschluß ) steigt der Strom, der durch den Triac fließt schlagartig auf extrem hohe Werte. 
Die Triactemperatur erhöht sich dabei weit über den erlaubten Wert hinaus, 
ehe ein normales Sicherungselement überhaupt anspricht und den Kurzschlußstrom abschaltet. 
Um den Triac unter diesen Umständen vor Zerstörung zu bewahren, wird im allgemeinen 
eine "flinke" Feinsicherung vorgeschaltet, die im Kurzschlußfall eher anspricht als die 
Triactemperaur ihren Grenzwert überschreitet.
Diese meist im Gerät eingebaute Sicherung ist auf den Dimmer abgestimmt 
und darf daher nur gegen eine gleichwertige ausgetauscht werden.
Da die Sicherung zum Beispiel in Glühlampenkreisen wegen des geringen Kaltwiderstandes 
der Lampenfäden kurzzeitige Einschaltströme bis zum zehnfachen des Nennstromes aushalten muß, 
anderseits aber noch bei noch höheren Strömen wie Kurzschluß beim Fadenbruch extrem schnell abschalten muß, 
um den Triac zu schützen, kann sie nicht zusätzlich noch so gewählt werden,
 daß sie einen wirksamen Schutz gegen ständige Nennstrom-Überlastung gewährt, 
die den Triac langsam über seine Grenztemperatur hinaus zerstört.
Daher auf die Nennbelastung des Dimmers achten (zB.400W, 600W) und nicht größere Verbraucher anschließen.

Ich hoffe, daß ich dir genügend Information gegeben habe.
Eine Reperatur ist sicherlich nicht lohnend bei dem geringem
Anschaffungswert, anderseits brauchtst du dein Zeit nicht zu rechnen und lernen kannt du auch noch dabei.
Achte beim Zusammenbau unbedingt darauf, daß der Triac am Geräterahmen zur Kühlung angeschraubt ist. 
*VORSICHT*, wenn diese Verbindung isoliert ausgeführt ist, Isolierteile wieder ungeschädigt 
in richtiger Lage einbauen, nicht daß gefährliche Körperströme am Dimmerrahmen auftreten.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dimmer, Fehlerbilder und mögliche Ursachen.* 
_( Bitte, bitte nagelt mich nicht darauf fest )_

Fehlerbild: Schwarzes Licht
Ursache:    Glühlampe ,Feinsicherung , Null-Schalter oder Triac defekt

Fehlerbild: Glühlampe flackert bei niedriger Helligkeit
Ursache:    Glühlampe, Last zu gering. (siehe unten)
                 Bei Dimmer immer auf die Lastdaten achten, zB 60-                 600W

Fehlerbild: Dimmer regelbar,
                 in Ausstellung leichtes Glimmen der Lampen
Ursache:    Null-Schalter Kontakt festgebacken

Fehlerbild: Licht immer hell, oder halbhell, nicht dimmbar
Ursache:   Triac defekt
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anmerkung zum Fehlerbild:* 
Glühlampe flackert bei niedriger Helligkeit

Dimmer dürfen nur innerhalb ihres ausgewiesenen Lastfensters
betrieben werden.
Auf jedem Dimmer steht die Lastangabe wie zB 40-400W oder 60-600W.
Sind zu starke Verbraucher angeschlossen, wird der Dimmer überlastet und er kann den Wärmetod sterben, 
ist die Last zu gering, kann der Dimmer im unteren Bereich nicht sauber regeln, die Lampe flackert.
Das hängt unter anderem mit der nicht ausreichenden Dämpfung
des nach VDE 0875 
geforderten Funkenstörschwingkreises durch nicht ausreichende Grundlast zusammen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leistungsreduzierung:* 
Dimmer dürfen nur bei idealen Einbaubedingungen bis zur angegebenen Nennleistung belastet werden.
Ideale Einbaubedingungen sind wenn:
    -  die Raumtemperatur (Dimmerumgebungstemperatur) 25°C nicht übersteigt
    -   Der Dimmer in eine massiven Gibs-oder Steinwand montiert ist
    -   Der Dimmer als Einzelgerät montiert ist. (Kombination mit Steckdosen oder Mechanischen Schaltern gelten als Einzelgeräte)

Die Nennleistung des Dimmers , d.h. die maximale Belastung muß reduziert werden um:
     -   ./.10% pro 5°C, um die die Raumtemperatur von 25°C überschritten wird.
     -   ./.15%  bei Einbau in Holz oder Gipskartonwand
     -   ./.10%  für äüßere Geräte bei Kombinationen mehrerer Dimmer
     -   ./.20%  für innere Geräte bei Kombinationen von 3 oder mehr Dimmern

Sollte sich nach den Berechnungen eine zu hohe Gesamtbelastung des Dimmers ergeben, 
so muß entweder ein Gerät höherer Leistung oder ein Leistungszusatz verwendet werden


----------

